# Frozen Bloodworm



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Got advised to buy some frozen bloodworm as I cant get the live stuff easily and my fish need a bit of variety. Because Im fairly forgetfull I need to know whether I just shove the block in and let the fish eat or do i need to defrost it first? Forgot to ask when i bought it.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's not that important with most fish, but generally it's more ideal to wash them in a net and disperse them all over the aquarium to allow slow and bottom feeders such some species of catfish to eat enough food.


----------



## Rory Bury (Apr 30, 2005)

I also have frozen bloodworm i have a fairly tall hexagon tank so i put the block in hole. The fish pick away at it while its at the surface and it slowly disperces and falls to the bottom. This lets all the fish have a nibble. 

I use the bloodworm once a week. Another good way to get variety is culture your bloodworm, mosquito larve or daphnia (you will have to ask the chichlid man because im only starting to learn about it ) I have also had live food from my lfs (local fish store)


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I could do my own live cultures but dont have a clue about that and as im just starting out with the whole fish keeping thing I think its best to leave it a while and try once ive got more practiced in normal things.

I would buy more live stuff from the lfs but mine isnt that local. well there isnt an easy way for me to get there easily.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

im in a similar situation. i have a giant block of hikari frozen blood worms??? do i break a piace off and give it to them frozen??? do i defrost it??? do i just hold the block while they eat away at it. im confused....


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I take a little bowl and put some tank water into it, and then throw whatever portion I'm going to give them into it. (My 6 zebra danios + 3 rosy barbs eat 1/4 of the little frozen blocks at a time.) Then when it's thawed I take a tablespoon and spoon it into the tank. I have to spoon in just the right amount at a time. I have some new young zebras, and they aren't as good at attacking the food as the older fish, so I have to put in enough so that the big ones don't eat it all before the little ones get a chance. But I can't dump it all in at once because then the fish wouldn't be able to eat it in time, and much if it would get sucked into the filter.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a small jar that I fill with warm water and drop the cube in. I let it melt apart then put the worms into the tank. This way I can split it up between a few of my tanks. In many cases one cube is way to much for one tank. Esp if they are smaller tanks.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Its for 3 goldfish. They arent really that big but would that still be too much for a days fodd for them? If I just drop it in it should las a while i would have thought.


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

In a goldfish tank, which I assume is in the 72-74 degree range as these aren't tropical fish, the cube of frozen bloodworm would melt in roughly 5 mins. That is assuming also that you are using a brand such as Hikari which are roughly 1cm by 1.5cm cubes. For 3 small goldfish 1 cube would be far to many worms for them to eat at 1 time. The result being that you would be fouling your filter and also poluting your tank by overfeeding. Better to cut the cube into thirds while still frozen and only feed a third of a cube at a time. If your fish still apear to be hungry after eating the third of a cube, simply add a little flake food to round it off. As your fish grow then you can begin experimenting with upping the portion of worms you add at 1 time.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know if we are talking about the same thing, but I use frozen bloodworms that come in gumdrop sized pellets. I just pop them right in, and the fish attack them, and they seem to break apart very easily, so I wouldn't worry about having to defrost them.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The reason I defrost them in a seperate container is that fish are coldblooded. This means temperature changes affect them directly. Just like keeping water changes to as close to the same temp as the water in the tank their food should also be close to the same temp. Once inside their body they have no way to warm the food up. It must adjust to the temp of the tank just as if you defrost it outside in a jar. This is worse than eating ice cream in the summer and getting brain freeze. We are warm blooded so our body can regulate temps where fish cannot. Hopefully this helps explain the situation a little better for you.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

thats great cheers guys. just on another kinda related point, ive read its a good idea to feed them peas every so often so is this just the regular frozen garden peas u find in the supermarket? Obviously defrosted!

Do you just remove the outer skin and drop them in?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You got it close. you deshell them and then cook them for a breif shot to soften them up. Run them under cool water and then drop them in.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks alot.This place is so great you get all the info easily and you are all so firendly. Im ashamed to say that I was a little un-educated in the art of fish keeping or even in the basics of it but I am learning quickly and hope I can give my fish a good life. Thanks again.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I always place the frozen blood worms (or brine or mysis) in a small strainer and run water over it until it has defrosted and the water coming out runs fairly clear. I then dump the food into a small bowl, add some water and feed using a spoon.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You would be suprised how uneducated I was when I first started. I was one of those with a 1 gallon stocked with a frog and 4 fish.  I did not cycle the tank and set it up and filled it with the fish the day I got it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i just drop them in the tank, it all gets eaten anyways!


----------

